# What type of serving for peep sight?



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was curious as to what kind (brand and size) of serving you guys have the best luck with for tieing in your peeps? I'm not sure what kind I have been using because I dont have it right here in front of me, but I think it is No. 62 braided serving (.018 dia maybe?). 

I recently saw a peep tied in with material that I had never seen before. It looked kind of like dental floss (though I have heard of doing this, I dont think that's what it was) but it was dark gray/black in color. It just seemed to "melt" into the string almost like it was smeared on, and that peep was rock solid!

Also, what method do you guys use to tie in your peeps? Any pictures or diagrams would be great! Thanks.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Tater1985 said:


> I was curious as to what kind (brand and size) of serving you guys have the best luck with for tieing in your peeps? I'm not sure what kind I have been using because I dont have it right here in front of me, but I think it is No. 62 braided serving (.018 dia maybe?).
> 
> I recently saw a peep tied in with material that I had never seen before. It looked kind of like dental floss (though I have heard of doing this, I dont think that's what it was) but it was dark gray/black in color. It just seemed to "melt" into the string almost like it was smeared on, and that peep was rock solid!
> 
> Also, what method do you guys use to tie in your peeps? Any pictures or diagrams would be great! Thanks.



I do use and have always used dental floss. (my dentist doesn't believe me:wink: )


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

Could the thread you saw have been bowstring material? (of one kind or another)

For a long time I used BCY 3D. 3D was good, I liked the .017 size, color options, and never had a problem with slippage.

For the last year I've been using BCY Nock/Peer thread. Its a bit larger than 3D, at .020, but I believe it holds together better and its also much cheaper. My problem with 3D was its twisted, rather than braided, construction. Tying the peep by hand, the 3D strands separated on me too often, making a messier looking serve/knots. 3D is still a great option though, and I may in fact go back to it for a while just out of boredom.

As for method, I use the one pictured here:
http://www.pabucks.com/peep_sight.html

Any of the standard methods should work, I just like the way this one looks. And it does provide more security than is necessary, being a single serving from top to bottom and wrapping the peep in place.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tater1985 said:


> I recently saw a peep tied in with material that I had never seen before. It looked kind of like dental floss (though I have heard of doing this, I dont think that's what it was) but it was dark gray/black in color. It just seemed to "melt" into the string almost like it was smeared on, and that peep was rock solid!
> 
> Also, what method do you guys use to tie in your peeps? Any pictures or diagrams would be great! Thanks.


I've seen what you're talking about. I hate that stuff, but then I usually have to work on other people's bows. I think it's bow string material. We have it in black, red and green.

I use BCY mini serving for those who want. I've used dental floss, Button & Carpet thread and BCY .020", 2S and 3D serving.

Here's the way I serve; http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=468059


----------

